# برنامج لاستنتاج المناسيب



## عمرو السباعى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج بسيط لاستنتاج منسوب نقطه بين منسوبين مختلفين 
كل عام وانتم بخير
http://rapidshare.com/files/276522329/___________________________.rar.html


----------



## عزت محروس (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## prince-_bb (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة برنامج هايل يا هندسة جعلة الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل نرجوا اعادة تحميل البرنامج مرة اخري وشكرا


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل
*اخواني هذا رابط لملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ، نرجو من اخانا الكريم اعادة الرفع


----------



## عمرو السباعى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا رابط جديد يا اخوانى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/278325010/___________________________.rar.html


----------



## garary (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك ........................


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف غزاله (24 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

:75:


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا الرابط غير نشط


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت ترفعه على موقع زى المديا فير


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل أخي العزيز


----------



## حارث البدراني (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## sepan (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## حماده النجم (20 يناير 2011)

*الرابط لايعمل ، نرجو من اخانا الكريم اعادة الرفع*​


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررر بس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مروان محمد موسى (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 مارس 2011)

*الرابط معطوب*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

